#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Intro??

## LJ Chris

yuu de manne

tis weer effe gelede maar vrijdag, 1 november moet k nog ens gaan draaien. 

Hebben DJ's onder jullie inspiratie voor een goede en originele intro?

Fotootjes zal ik nadien posten..

Greetz

Chris

----------


## Andree

Hangt natuurlijk van je publiek af maar leuke intro's vind ik altijd

i feel good van james brown

en every body needs sombody to love van de blues brothers.

(wellicht geinspireerd door de week van de jaren 70 op radio 2)

succes

andree

----------


## NiTRO

Goede intro voor de house scene vind ik nog altijd de vocal van
the ultimate seduction, erg lekker stemmetje!

grtzz ERC

----------


## LJ Chris

ja tis een Rnb/House publiek,

kga die vocal eens zoeke op kazaa,

Alvast bedankt, en verdere inspiraties zijn welkom..

Thx

Chris

----------


## Gast1401081

`children of sanchez, van mangione.

altijd leuk, en tevens goeie soundcheck


3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

----------


## NiTRO

RnB moet je eens kijken wat er online staat van KRS one, en
als je toch bezig bent rip dan eens KRS ONE- STEP INTO A WORLD
en de soundtracks van Save the last dance doen het ook altijd goed onder rnb publiek: Ice cube - put your back into it en Faith evans - Love like this (save the last dance remix)

suc-6
ERiC

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Kweet niet wat je onder house verstaan, Junk Project - Control zal er wel niet onder horen denk ik... Anders is daar een supergave vocal van die begint met c.a. 2 minuten droge tekst, erg vet als intro.

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Reemski

2 Disciples - To the church... Lekkere orgel-intro...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Brandnewday van de Wizz stars in de Liberte uitvoering...
Tavares - Heaven must be missing an angel
Trammps - Disco inferno
Ike en Tina Turner - Shame,shame,shame
Mothers Finist - Baby love
Bertus Staigerpaip - Had ik mar een vak geleerd.....
Prince - Get off
Phil Collins - Something hapend on the way to heaven
Tag Team - Whoomp there it is

Of super orgineel..
Booker T & the Mg's - Time is tide
Cliff Nobel - The horse..
Rene and his Alligators - Guitar boogie...
George Baker - Una paloma blanca..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Fritz

Al wat ouder: DJ Kool - Let Me Clear My Throat 
Best een lekker nummertje...



Fritz

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

PS : Je kunt ook nog altijd jingels kopen....bij mij dan....:-))









Admin : dit is geen reclame doel eind..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## LJ Chris

hoi,

Wat voor jingles zijn dat dan? Wat moet da koste?



Greetz

Chris

----------


## LJ Max

ik gebruik altijd:

*I FEEL GOOD .... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

natuurlijk van James Brown


[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## bob

Ik ram als eerste nummer er altijd de nummer 1 uit te wanadoo top-40 erin en lekker hard [mits het leuk of origineel is zoals Las Ketchup nu]

Groeten Bob

----------


## bob

Maar dan niet op house party's<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

of op een bruiloft...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## moderator

What do U say to the dj.....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Niek...

<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Bonanzo tune <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Dynastie tune <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## R. den Ridder

Voor housepubliek een perfecte intro:

-The house that jack build (acapella), deze duurt wel twee  
  minuten maar is goed te linken met:
-Tom wilson-technocat
-Violent skies (ben de uitvoerende kwijt)
-Chantal-the realm

Of als je een statement wil maken:

Eric B. & Rakim-paid in full

voor R&B publiek-

de swingversies van what's goin' on en I heard it tru the grapevine (of wil ik nu teveel oude soulplaten pushen)

Can't live without my radio van dr. Dre, en oude DefJam records

Ralph

----------


## bob

New Londonbeat - Thinking about you remix '99 doet het ook leuk.

Groeten Bob

----------


## LJ Chris

Hoi iedereen,

Bedankt voor de vele reacties..

Ik ben al jullie voorstellen aan het downloaden en pik de meest geschikte eruit.


Bedankt

Greetz

Chris

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:What do U say to the dj.....



*FUCK YOU ! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>*

sorry , had er ff zin in .... [ :Big Grin: }

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Voor housepubliek een perfecte intro:
> 
> -The house that jack build (acapella), deze duurt wel twee  
>   minuten maar is goed te linken met:



Was dus precies wat ik bedoelde, maar dan in combi met Junk Project. Zeg Ralph: weet jij of die losse vocal nog ergens te krijgen is? Ik heb heel lang gezocht maar kan er niet meer aankomen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## sparky

Het stukje mars uit Starwars als "The Darkside of the Force" zich weereens manifesteerd, Lekker pompeus <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

_______________________
Life sucks! And then you meet me,  and it gets worse!

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej,

Dit verhaal ga je niet geloven: drie jaar geleden is er een herpersing gedaan van de Jackapella versie (staat ook de originele track bij op), ik had hem dus mooi gekocht.....en een jaar later verkocht omdat ik dacht dat hij nog wel te krijgen was............NOT...en mijn collega DJ wil hem niet terugverkopen [:-(]

----------


## Niek...

Oud, maar toch wel lekker dance/trance/techno intro: LA Style - James Brown is Dead. Vooraf ff een spacy geluid en dan deze er hard in...jajajaja

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Heej,
> 
> Dit verhaal ga je niet geloven: drie jaar geleden is er een herpersing gedaan van de Jackapella versie (staat ook de originele track bij op), ik had hem dus mooi gekocht.....en een jaar later verkocht omdat ik dacht dat hij nog wel te krijgen was............NOT...en mijn collega DJ wil hem niet terugverkopen [:-(]



Hmmm ok dat is inderdaad minder, maar zeg nu zelf ook wel: DOM! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Hijs inderdaad onvindbaar meer helaas, en dat die gast m niet wil verkopen is ook erg slim van 'm  :Smile: .

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Als je nou een zwaar dood punt op de avond hebt, dan pak je en plaatje van Luv, Dolly Dots of One Two, Trio..dan is heel de tent weer in beweging..:-)

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Booster

Too many dj's van Soulwax
"everybody want's to be the dj, everybody thinks it's oh so easy"

Niet echt helemaal in de categorie huis/tram & bus, maar wel kicke intro.



Luister naar Je Moeder

----------


## Bill

" Het feest team" !!! van altijd lazerus
" childern of the night 2002 " van nakatomi

@ olaf
Brandnewday van de Wizz stars in de Liberte uitvoering...
van wie is die ? Die ken ik niet maar klinkt wel leuk  :Smile: 

Hee ski-djey

----------


## ralph

Een intro????  nooit bij stilgestaan!

Meestal draai ik al een plaatje voordat publiek binnenkomt, zitten ze direct in de juiste sfeer.
Is het een avond waar het kan dan wil de oubollige jingle "hiepHoi we mogen weer"nogal ens de aftrap zijn. Op vrijdagavonden wordt dat dan meestal "Met het weekeind voor de deur, de week is voorbij..."
En als het nodig is om beetje aan het publiek te trekken (dan al) dan gaat dat meestal gepaard met Queen-we will rock you... groot voordeel kan je direct zien hoe het zit met de motivatie! 

Dance feestjes pak ik meestal heel oud cd'tje...KLF-grand central (vor de mensen die al ff van school zijn wel bekende plaat)
Voor de wat jongere generatie: veel vocalen in intro, spanning loopt lekker op, paar doffe klappen..en dan snel een ander plaatje van nu!


&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Roland

> citaat:
> Voor housepubliek een perfecte intro:
> 
> -The house that jack build (acapella), deze duurt wel twee  
>   minuten maar is goed te linken met:
> -Tom wilson-technocat
> -Violent skies (ben de uitvoerende kwijt)
> -Chantal-the realm




Dit zijn inderdaad lekker intro's deze heb ik zelf ook al een paar keer gebruikt. 

Heb zelf nog een cd van mysterie land 1998 ook leuke intro met counter. Dan meteen Liberte er achter of wayne en je hebt feest.

Fiocco-Celebrate wil het ook wel goed doen.

----------


## wes340

Heej

Zon heiniken liedje met van die grote trommels.
Ps srry ben de naam kwijt.
Maar das een mooie en daarna kun je een lekker beatje erin gooien.
Maar gaat niet voor alle feest op hoor!!
greets wesley

Srry als ik weer teveel typfouten heb gemaakt.


Komt u voor garantie?
dan is wesley op vakantie

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Bill, sorry, ik had een typ foutje gemaakt...Moest de "Liberation" versie zin van Brandnewday van de Wizzstars...plaatje uit '78...ongeveer.,.

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## CHRIS_B

ik gooi vaak DJ-rush motherfucking bass er als eerste plaatje in

begint zo van do u want bass......

en dat dan een minuut lang (met uiteraard ook meer tekst maar ik kan ff de lyrics nie vinden

----------


## Bill

> citaat:
> Bill, sorry, ik had een typ foutje gemaakt...Moest de "Liberation" versie zin van Brandnewday van de Wizzstars...plaatje uit '78...ongeveer.,.
> 
> Suc6 en groeten vanut His
> Olaf Duffhuës
> 
> Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...



Hee ski-djey

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Bill
Vraag eens aan Jeffry..

A.Jeffry kent mij..
B.Jeffry is wat ouder..

Breid anders ff je muziek kennis veruit dan de hedendaagse muziek..

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Bill

> citaat:
> Bill
> Vraag eens aan Jeffry..
> 
> A.Jeffry kent mij..
> B.Jeffry is wat ouder..
> 
> Breid anders ff je muziek kennis veruit dan de hedendaagse muziek..
> 
> ...



Haha nee sorry! De tekst die ik erbij had gezet was weg gevallen. :I
Beetje raar .. 
Maar goed er stond dus is van:" A wiz stars volodige versie met intro en outro Die ken ik wel."
Maar goed mijn kennis is wel iets uitgebreider als de " hedendaagse" muziek ( ik ken trouwens meer classics als top 40 op dit moment)
En trouwens Ik ben ouder als jeffery  :Big Grin:  
Ik draai ook veel voor hem. Maar ff iets anders volgens mijn ken jij mijn ook wel. Of anders in iedergeval wel mijn zus ( zie mijn naam in profiel).

Ok Ff ontopic
Ik heb vanavond (of beter gezecht gisteren avond) lekker GEEN intro gebruikt.
HEb gewoon de mike gepakt en me voorgesteld  :Big Grin: 


Hee ski-djey

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Dan ziet Jeffry er oud uit...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Heej....die versie van de Wizz stars., da's een beetje een discoversie niet....zo ja, op welke CD staat die, kan hem namelijk nergens vinden en komt toch redelijk vaak voorbij bij andere feesten en daar doet 'ie het goed.

Ralph

----------


## CHRIS_B

eerst een kwartier jezelf voorstellen en met de zaal geluld??

beter een ster dan een rondje

----------


## Bill

> citaat:
> Heej....die versie van de Wizz stars., da's een beetje een discoversie niet....zo ja, op welke CD staat die, kan hem namelijk nergens vinden en komt toch redelijk vaak voorbij bij andere feesten en daar doet 'ie het goed.
> 
> Ralph



Ik heb hem eigelijk ook nooit op cd gezien.. Staat daarom ook op een eigen gebrande cd 
maar ik gok dat ie op de soundtrack van " the wizard of oz" staat aangezien dat nummer uit die flim komt. Staan waarschijnlijk nog wel 1 of 2 andere goede nummers op zoals " ease on down the road"

Hee ski-djey

----------


## beyma

Ik wordt ook alweer een dagje ouder (27....) en meestal is het kool& the gang "celebration" als eerste . verder lekkere oude disco van imagination "just an illusion" ,- michael zager band met "let's all chant" oehe oehe lets all... enz. Waar ik ook nog steeds voor warm loop is "high energy" van evalyn thomas en "it's raining men" van the weather girls.
O ja, earth wind &fire met "Boogie wonder land" en lipp's inc. met "funky town"  is super lekker. 
Voor de wat jeugdiger people'tjes is flight 643 wel lekker inkomertje die iedereen kent en king of my castel ook wel.

martijn

----------


## Gast1401081

ook leuk : diverse JeanMichel Jarre's oa equinoxe5 en oxygene enzo

3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

----------


## djdabounce

Je moet ook wel aan kunnen voelen wat je publiek eigenlijk wil. Je kunt bij een bejaardensoos niet dezelfde intro nemen als bij een feestje voor groep 8. Maar op de gemiddelde feesten begin ik met de tv-theme van Dallas en daarna iets als de Pointer sisters - I am so excited.


s'Avonds zijn ze mooier.

----------


## dj_lucv

Klein vraagje wanneer beginnen jullie dan, of wanneer komt jullie publiek binnen? 
Meestal ebn ik gewoon als het feest begint aanwezig, maar dan moeten de gasten nog binnenkomen.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> Klein vraagje wanneer beginnen jullie dan, of wanneer komt jullie publiek binnen? 
> Meestal ebn ik gewoon als het feest begint aanwezig, maar dan moeten de gasten nog binnenkomen.



ligt er aan.. als je echt dj bent en per uur wordt betaal kom je misschien later binne, maar als je een drive in show met dj heb die ook opbouwt enz is die meestal al van af het opbouwe aanwezig..

----------

